# Favorite shark bait!



## obxsharker2 (Aug 2, 2007)

My name is dalton and i fish of the piers for sharks ever summer and have good luck with large live bluefish and tuna heads. i tryed some stearing wheel sized cow noze stingrays and had a bunch of hook ups with small black tips and we even caught a 6 1/2 tiger shark on a small 6/0 ( man that was fun). Anyway i was just wondering what is you best bait of choice for the summer time toothy? whats bait do you use for kayaking a bait out and you favorite casted bait for sharks?
tight lines!!

Dalton


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

casted=spanish head..they get eaten fast

fly good too



Jesse


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Easy, EX WIFE!!!!!!!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

lil red jeep said:


> Easy, EX WIFE!!!!!!!


haha , a "dissapearance" is alot less difficult then a divorce   , and u can keep all ur stuff





jesse


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

plovers and oystercathers. Best damn baits in OBX.



Seriously, I like tuna bloodlines from boats or kayaked out. I second any mackerel head, spanish, boston, king, .....


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Shark baits...*

I'll second bluefish and mackeral heads, but another one a buddy and I have had luck with is chunks of white shad! We hooked nine blacktips in about an hour one night on chunks of shad. Needless to say, we were still new at the game and didn't manage to land any of them, including a nice thresher.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Up here in yankee land we can't fish for sharks from the beach. But... we hunt heavy for em offshore. We use blue fish for makos, squid, butter fish etc.


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

spanish... _Mmmmmm..._


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Russian tourists ......... Bull sharks love them.


Ouch....


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

pieces and parts of DOW members and Autoban members. 

Cant use SELC lawyers, they stink so bad nothing will eat them.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Congrats on the 1000th post FH. And a well deserving target to boot.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Hannibal said:


> Russian tourists ......... Bull sharks love them.


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hannibal said:


> Russian tourists ......... Bull sharks love them.


at least one did


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats funny. I don't care who you are.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

RuddeDogg said:


> Up here in yankee land we can't fish for sharks from the beach. But... we hunt heavy for em offshore. We use blue fish for makos, squid, butter fish etc.


Are you not allowed to target sharks from the beach up there or is it just not productive. I think it is silly to not allow it since the sharks are going to be there wether you fish for them or not.

Oh and my favorite bait is what ever I caught where I plan on fishing. Match the hatch ya know.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

In Va Beach its a class 3 misdemeanor with the penalty being upto a 500$ fine, and no jailtime.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

brent your cobie fishing when in va beach..duh


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

ray ray ray ray ray, and again ray. 

Followed by bluefish (kept alive till u yak it out then cut its tail off and throw it in the water) signal to your body on the beach right away.

Then you got spanish heads or whole.

Then all of your larger baits such as tuna heads or any offshore fish leftovers.

Also dogsharks make a decent bait.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

ray...

big and easy to catch..
1 ray can be bait for 3-4 days
stays on hook reeeaalll good
dont have to drive to marina to get it
free
sharks love it it seems


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

Boyled plover, oystercatcher egg salad, frozen so that it will stay on the hook


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I love to eat oysters.
Skates & Rays eat Oysters.
Sharks eat Skates and Rays.

Overfishing of sharks has been postulated as a reason for the decrease in the harvest of oysters.

So, use Skates and Rays for shark bait, if you must...but PLEASE try to release the shark alive (if you aren't going to eat it) NOT the skate/ray. 

I love to eat oysters, AND they help clean the bay.

Just a Thought.

-Rory

BTW - Anyone have any good skate/ray recipes?


----------



## Joel (Jun 14, 2008)

quick question, what would be the best way to rig up a tuna head? i'm using 20/0 circles, so there's no way i could get the whole head on...i think a lot of guys use big j hooks w/ tuna heads, but let me know of any ideas for the circles


----------

